# Game 12 - New Jersey Nets vs Phoenix Suns - Friday, November 24; 10:30 PM EST



## ZÆ

<table border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>**</td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*Phoenix Suns*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*5-6*
First, Atlantic
Complete Standings</td><td>*5-6*
Fifth, Pacific
Complete Standings</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Game 12*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Friday, November 24, 2006; 10:30 PM EST*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*US Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ*</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Television Coverage*
(Pre-Game: 10:00PM, YES ONLY)
</td><td>** - **</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Radio Coverage*
(Pre-Game 10:20PM)</td><td></td></tr></tbody></table>*SEASON SERIES: 0-0*

*Coaching Match-up*
 - 
*Lawrence Frank* - *Mike D'Antoni*

*Team Match-up*


*Nets Roster - Suns Rosters*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#06143f"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Nets 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td align="right">27.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">8.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">8.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">1.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td align="right">0.8</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#061642"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Suns 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Leandro Barbosa*</td><td align="right">20.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Shawn Marion*</td><td align="right">9.2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*Steve Nash*</td><td align="right">11.4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*Leandro Barbosa*</td><td align="right">1.6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Shawn Marion*</td><td align="right">1.6</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Key Match-up*
<table bgcolor="black" border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Steve Nash*</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">Stats</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>PPG - 14.5</td><td>PPG - 18.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>RPG - 8.3</td><td>RPG - 2.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>APG - 8.5</td><td>APG - 11.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td>Game 12 -- November 24, 2006

*Nets (5-6)* vs *Suns (5-6)*​

*Dumpy's
Keys to the Game:*
(1) Score more than the other guys.

I’ve done some research, and I’ve determined that the team that scores the most points wins a surprisingly high percentage of the games. If the Nets score more points than Phoenix, they have a good chance to take this one. The Nets’ offense actually played pretty well against Portland after a two-game vacation. A number of Nets played exceptionally well on the offensive end, and they had their lowest turnover rate in five games. In addition, the Nets have been playing better on the offensive boards recently than I can remember; this needs to continue.

(2) Play defense.

The Nets’ defense has been atrocious recently. After their meltdown against Portland, you have to wonder if the Nets will make yet another change to their starting rotation. No, they'll probably give RJ another chance to reintegrate himself into the starting lineup before switching back to the superior and younger Wright. Regardless, with a game under his belt, expect RJ to get over his jitters and the defense to improve. However, how they compensate for the loss of Cliff will continue to play a role. With Mikki Moore and Boki Nachbar subpar defensive performers, a lot of stress will be placed on Jason Collins and Nenad Krstic to stay out of foul trouble, on the court, and play stifling defense against the smaller Stoudamire, Marion, and Kurt Thomas. While Diaw has been playing well recently, a number of other Suns have been nicked up: Marion suffered a minor injury to his ankle or hip in the last game; Amare has been suffering from the flu; Nash of course has been having issues with his back; and Barbosa sprained an ankle in the second half of the last game and is day-to-day. The health of these players will obviously play a role; look for signs that they are still hurting. Also, the Nets’ performance on the defensive boards has varied greatly from game to game. Phoenix is a notoriously poor offensive rebounding team; this is a chance for the Nets to take advantage and really limit second-chance opportunities.

(3) Show some heart.

The Nets have suffered some heartbreaking fourth-quarter collapses recently, especially on the road. They must show that they can make defensive stops when necessary. This will be especially tough against Phoenix, which at times appear to have the ability to score at will. However, the Nets appear to do better in games played at a faster pace, so perhaps the Suns will play into the Nets’ hands in this one. Nets also generally do poorly in nationally-televised games (look it up--I'm not making this up), so the ESPN cameras could be the difference in this one.</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td>​</td><td>*furnace's
Keys to the Game:*
Will RJ's turkey give the Nets the extra energy they need to bounce back from terrible collapses to the Sonics and Blazers? Or will the tryptophan put the Nets further into hibernation?

I don't think anyone expects the Nets to win in Phoenix. After their losing the season series to the Soncis and Blazers, the Nets might as well concede the loss and save themselves from injury and humiliatoin.

Alas, that would not be professional. And nor would it be for me to leave my "keys to the game" promise unfulfilled. So here they are:

1) Slow the game down

We know that Lawrence Frank has been trying, in a half-assed sort of way, to go back to the fast break basketball that got the Nets to the finals in '02 and '03. However, the team has not been able to do so for various reasons that I will not go into right now. Therefore, the best way to limit the Suns' high scoring offense is to slow the game down.

2) How to slow the game down?

a) One way is to not take jumpers. Jumpers create long rebounds, which negate Collins' box out benefits since the ball rebounds out past the bigs to the smalls. Unless they are WFO*, the Nets should NOT be settling for jump shots.
b) Attacking the rim also creates fouls on Amare and others. That will put Amare in foul trouble AND break up the game with foul shots so there is no flow.

3) Guard the pick and roll

This actually may be the most important of key to the game. The Suns are probably the best pick and roll and pick and pop team on the planet. D'Antoni has them running this to perfection. The Nets must be decisive in whether they will be going under or through the pick and roll, or switching. Espeically with younger players like Wright and Williams getting a lot of minutes, the directives must be clear and consistent.

4) Mix up the defenses

Lawrence Frank must mix up the defenses often to try and throw the Suns out of rhythm.

5) Mikki Moore = 6
Lawrence Frank should also remember to use Mikki Moore's 6 fouls. He should see some minutes today vs. Amare. Moore shoulld have the lateral quickness that Kristic, collins, and Robinson lack. Moore's 6 fouls should be able to take Amare out of his rhythm for at least 2 quarters.

Well, there you have it. This game will be about defense and tempo. The Nets will not be able to keep up if this is a fast, high-scoring game. In order to have a chance, the Nets need to smother the Suns' fastbreak and throw a wrench in their pick and roll.</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 


Score Prediction Game: Nets @ Suns--11.24.06
For the latest news and information on the game check out http://www.netsdaily.com/.
uCash Sportsbook Rules


----------



## ZÆ

I'll fix it up after the Blazers game


----------



## netsfan5rule

i don't see how nets beat the suns, the nets the way they'll playing defence will proubly give up 115 pts, and we're 0-4 against the blazers and sonics


----------



## JoeOtter15

theres no way were losing this game

we need a 10 game winning streak rite about now...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

If you had told me "11 games into the season the Nets and Suns would both be under .500" I would have laughed.

Hopefully the nets can pull back even and start things going in the right direction.


----------



## fruitcake

was the last time we played phoenix the epic night where we beat them by like 50?


----------



## ghoti

The Nets played this game last year on the same trip and scored 30 points in the first half. :dead:

BTW, the loss made the Nets' record - yup - 5-7.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

fruitcake said:


> was the last time we played phoenix the epic night where we beat them by like 50?


by 38  when the starters were off the entire 4th quarter but that was at home. Score some point in the 3rd quarter: 80-39 Nets. 

J-Kidd will have a good game. book it 

love these new smilies

:yay: :worthy:


----------



## Sospiro

Is it absolutely sure that RJ will play?


----------



## ZÆ

mtrock said:


> Is it absolutely sure that RJ will play!?


He played the last two, I don't see why he won't play this one.


----------



## Kidd Karma

Unless RJ gets hurt hosting the teams' Thanksgiving Dinner, RJ will play big minutes. He came off the bench in Seattle then started in Portland he will play.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Kidd Karma said:


> Unless RJ gets hurt hosting the teams' Thanksgiving Dinner, RJ will play big minutes. He came off the bench in Seattle then started in Portland he will play.


turkey slicing gone bad?


----------



## Sospiro

jasonskills said:


> turkey slicing gone bad?


Haha!


----------



## Aurelino

Dumpy, do you think Wright is better than RJ defensively in general or is it only because of RJ's return from a recent injury?


----------



## Kid Chocolate

76 on the Nets.


----------



## L

I say we lose. We are just playing really bad D in the past few games.


----------



## theKidd-5

we better play good.. coz this is like the only time nets play on espn.. i finally get to watch!


----------



## EDshox

Barbosa wont play tonite due to an ankle injury, nice!!!!!


----------



## Dumpy

Aurelino said:


> Dumpy, do you think Wright is better than RJ defensively in general or is it only because of RJ's return from a recent injury?


actually was being tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## fruitcake

we better win, i actaully have real money on this game


----------



## Kidd's Nets

If Kidd gets a trip-dub he can tie Wilt and it's the big O's birthday today. perfect


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Hope the Nets turn the Suns to ashes.
Or else, RJ won't be hosting a Thanksgiving treat next year.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

theKidd-5 said:


> we better play good.. coz this is like the only time nets play on espn.. i finally get to watch!


awesome, hope they put on a good show for you


----------



## YankeeNETicS

From Dumpy's KTTG:



> I’ve done some research, and I’ve determined that the team that scores the most points wins a surprisingly high percentage of the games. If the Nets score more points than Phoenix, they have a good chance to take this one.


 

:lol:


----------



## Vinsane

do you guys think bell can stop vince


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Vinsane said:


> do you guys think bell can stop vince


only if bell clotheslines him


----------



## Vinsane

it's almost time
i'm not even gonna front i am expectin a lost


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> it's almost time
> i'm not even gonna front i am expectin a lost


I added a smile for you Vinsane.

:banned:

j/k

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

jasonskills said:


> only if bell clotheslines him


this won't happen i think bell and vc are associates
by this i mean they aren't friends but they get along


----------



## ZÆ

Petey said:


> I added a smile for you Vinsane.
> 
> :banned:
> 
> j/k
> 
> -Petey


Sticking around for the game?


----------



## BeeOBee

Josh Boone is dressed tonight, btw.

Sussman was on the radio before saying they want to start mentally preparing him to play and didn't want him to be overwhelmed when he was ready so they have him on the bench in uniform.


----------



## Petey

ZÆ said:


> Sticking around for the game?


Yeah, I'm here to help you out ZAE.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Game started yet?

Mavs and SPurs are still on


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Vinsane said:


> this won't happen i think bell and vc are associates
> by this i mean they aren't friends but they get along


it was a joke. actually, i love what bell did to kobe :yay:


----------



## Vinsane

it is nets and suns time 
i am glad game diddn't go to overtime


----------



## Vinsane

i hope bill walton does our game


----------



## ZÆ

BeeOBee said:


> Josh Boone is dressed tonight, btw.
> 
> Sussman was on the radio before saying they want to start mentally preparing him to play and didn't want him to be overwhelmed when he was ready so they have him on the bench in uniform.


interesting


----------



## ZÆ

Vinsane said:


> i hope bill walton does our game


John Barry, Bill Walton and someone else


----------



## ZÆ

Whats everyone watching this on ESPN or YES?


----------



## Vinsane

game time baby


----------



## YankeeNETicS

It's about to start.
I'm in ESPN ... LP is delayed.


----------



## ZÆ

PHX wins the tip


----------



## Real

Wait a minute, the only time the Nets have beaten Phoenix in this arena, was during Phoenix's Western title season? With MVP Barkley and all of them?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd and Collines with the first rebound. 

Damn, travel by Nenad


----------



## Petey

Nets tap the board out of bounds off the tip.

Handoff to Nash, rolls out.

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Kidd, Carter, can't hit the 3, Collins board, Kidd, Krstic... travels.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets tap the board out of bounds off the tip.

Handoff to Nash, rolls out.

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Kidd, Carter, can't hit the 3, Collins board, Kidd, Krstic... travels.

-Petey


----------



## HB

RJ lost his man


----------



## ZÆ

Sean Marion for 3

0-3 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

2-3 - PHX


----------



## Real

Why was Marion left open?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nice deflection by Vince, active on defense.


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 2

2-5 - PHX


----------



## Real

I don't know who this announcer is, but I'm liking him much better than that ***** Tirico.


----------



## Petey

Down to Amare, out to Marion for a corner 3.

Kidd, RJ, RJ hits the long fading jumper.

Nash down to Amare, Amare with the bad pass, RJ off to Kidd, back to RJ, miss, Marion board.

Suns bring it down, Carter knocks it out of bounds breaking it up, nice play.

Nash up top, out to Marion, back to Nash up top, around the Diaw scrren and hits.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

It's raining long balls in Phoenix so far.


----------



## Real

What's wrong with Krstic?


----------



## Vinsane

kristic sux


----------



## Petey

Carter tries to go glass, Amare board.

Nash throws it away, Nets ball.

Kidd, RJ, Carter, Krstic, works his way in, hits but called for traveling.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 3

5-5


----------



## HB

Its funny watching Nash actually trying to play defense


----------



## Real

Kidd is going to have a fine game, I can feel it.


----------



## Petey

Suns turn it over on a backcourt violation trying to find Nash.

Down to Kidd in the post, out to Carter, Krstic, out to Kidd for 3!

Amare drops it… foul on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## Real

HB said:


> Its funny watching Nash actually trying to play defense


MVP! MVP!

Boy quick reply is great...


----------



## ZÆ

Amare for 2 plus a foul
Hits the free throw

5-8 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Marion for 2

5-10 - PHX


----------



## Real

Real said:


> MVP! MVP!
> 
> Boy quick reply is great...


We need to get back or they're going to run us over.


----------



## HB

Terrible start


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 2

5-12 - PHX
Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

Amare drops it, Wait Kidd’s 3… foot on the line.

Kidd’s pass picked off, Nash finds Marion attacking and the slam.

Kidd, krstic, Carter, RJ, attacking, rejected by Amare.

Nash can’t hit the pullup 3, Marion board.

Nash, Marion, Nash beats RJ off the dribble.

Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kistic posterized
rj stuffed
i rather vince in iso than rj
what is wrong wit frank how come vc gets no isolation plays


----------



## ZÆ

ESPN has the score as 5-12
YES has the score as 4-12


----------



## Petey

Real said:


> What's wrong with Krstic?


Too much Turkey at RJ's.

-Petey


----------



## Real

ZÆ said:


> ESPN has the score as 5-12
> YES has the score as 4-12


Conspiracy


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets showing poor rotation on defense, about a step late.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> kistic posterized
> rj stuffed
> i rather vince in iso than rj
> what is wrong wit frank how come vc gets no isolation plays


Frank like Marcus simply hates Carter.

Not much more to it.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Real said:


> Conspiracy


The thing I don't like with quick reply is the fact that the quote part is so close to the actual message...


----------



## theKidd-5

Vinsane said:


> kistic posterized
> rj stuffed
> i rather vince in iso than rj
> *what is wrong wit frank how come vc gets no isolation plays[*/QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: :clap: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Vinsane

no foul??


----------



## Petey

Replay shows it was a 3 by Kidd, but refs get it wrong.

Carter in the post, can't hit.

Bell drops the 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Bell for 3

4-15 - PHX


----------



## Real

Can we score?


----------



## HB

Wow just wow


----------



## Vinsane

see y rj shouldn't get iso's 
omg two in a row


----------



## YankeeNETicS

They forgot how to score


----------



## ZÆ

Amare for 2

17-4 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, RJ, to the cross over, can’t hit… out of bounds, last touched by the Suns though.

Into RJ, can’t throw it up in time… 24 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

And defend. :thumbdown:


----------



## theKidd-5

we suk today whats happening!


----------



## HB

Collins jumped


----------



## YankeeNETicS

And they can't rebound ... you know the deal.


----------



## Real

I'm concerned when someone like Jason Kidd was kicked out of Phoenix unceremoniously, Vince Carter apparently torches this team, and Richard Jefferson is coming home...

Yet the Suns have a 13 point lead and are looking like what the Chicago Bulls were _supposed_ to be this season.

It bothers me...


----------



## Vinsane

kristic sucks


----------



## Petey

Amare with the bucket.

Bell called on the foul trying to get around the Krstic screen.

Krstic, out to Carter who can’t hit the 3.

Diaw board.

Nash can’t hit the 3.

Collins board.

Down to Krstic, Krstic is blocked by Amare.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nash hits 2 free throws

4-19 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Nash getting inside, throws it up… can’t hit. Foul on Kidd.

Nash to the line.

Nash pushes the Suns up 19-4.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

The score moved! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

6-19 - PHX


----------



## Jizzy

For Christ sake. What the hell is VC doing? 

Shut up Bill Walton!


----------



## ZÆ

Bell for 3

6-22 - PHX
Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd getting inside and his 2nd field goal.

Nash attacking, flips it out to Bell for a catch and shoot, hits the 3.

Another Nets timeout.

22-6, 5 minutes to go in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Real

They are just hitting everything...

Why can't we play defense? Why can't we drive to the hoop? Phoenix is doing a great job of limiting Krstic. When that doesn't work why can't we try something else?


----------



## Vinsane

i said it last game kristic stands no chance down low
vc takin to many jumpers
rj has no chance of scorin in iso period


----------



## theKidd-5

wow this is gonna be a lonnggg night!.... i only had 4hours of sleep... and now this ><


----------



## Real

Jizzy said:


> For Christ sake. What the hell is VC doing?
> 
> Shut up Bill Walton!


Are you kidding me? 

Bill Walton is exactly right.

The offense is flat and the defense makes minimal impact. 

What did he say that bothered you?


----------



## HB

There you go Vince


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

8-22 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Krstic can’t hit, kept alive by RJ.

Kidd attacking, out to RJ but kicked ball.

Anoher kicke ball. Nets ball.

Carter with the slam.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marion for 2

8-24 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

vc needs more of that


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

10-24 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 2

10-26 - PHX


----------



## Real

Real said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Bill Walton is exactly right.
> 
> The offense is flat and the defense makes minimal impact.
> 
> What did he say that bothered you?


Krstic hits, we need to get him going.

As soon as Phoenix gets cold we need to jump on them.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

12-26 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Amare with the sweet pass and another Suns’ bucket.

Krstic knocks it down.

Nash with the fading jumper over Krstic.

Kidd Krstic, jumper… hits.

-Petey


----------



## HB

do they miss


----------



## ZÆ

Kurt Thomas for 2

12-28 - PHX


----------



## Real

Nice shot Jason Kidd!


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2 plus a foul
Kidd hits the free throw

15-28 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

we can't do this the whole game


----------



## theKidd-5

Kidd stepping up...


----------



## Petey

Thomas with the bucket. Nash with another assist.

Kidd with the circus shot and hits! Fouled…

Kidd drops the FT.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Bell for 3

15-31 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 2

15-33 - PHX


----------



## theKidd-5

3-Pointers	4-6, 66% ><


----------



## Vinsane

who do kidd and krisitc think they are


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

17-33 - PHX


----------



## HB

Miss please


----------



## ZÆ

Amare for 2

17-35 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Nash attacking, out to Thomas, Marion, Bell… again, his 3rd 3.

Krstic off he mark.

Suns reset.

Nash attacking… off glass and hits.

Kidd can’t get it to Moore, but Carter attacking and drops it.

Amare right at Moore and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 2

17-37 - PHX


----------



## big furb

Kidd and Vince are being lit up right now


----------



## HB

I believe in Steve Nash


----------



## Vinsane

vc needs to drive


----------



## Petey

Moore to Carter… Carter is short.

Nash around the pick and drops the bucket.

Kidd bringing it up.

Carter, Kidd, Nets can’t hit.

Loose ball foul called on Nash.

Suns timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

So, apparently no one on the Nets outside of Kidd has seen a pick and roll before. They're all dumbfounded by it.


----------



## theKidd-5

OMG! PHX are killing it! they'll reach 40 by the end of the quater!


----------



## fruitcake

ya...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Suns will score 160 points tonight, the way Nets are defending. :brokenhea


----------



## ghoti

The Nets with a defensive clinic.

It's time for the coach to yank out these guys and put in someone who is willing to play hard.


----------



## HB

Mikki!!!


----------



## Petey

Banks and Williams in.

Carter gives it to Marcus, can’t hit MOORE W/ the HUGE putback!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Mikki Moore for 2

19-37 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Bell for 2

19-39 - PHX


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I hate the way Marcus wears the headband.


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

21-39 - PHX
End of the 1st quarter


----------



## Petey

Banks brings it up.

Over to… Bell, drops the mid range jumper.

Marcus drops it with the quarter coming to an end.

39-21 after 1.

Jeez

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

omg!!


----------



## AJC NYC

their shooting 87%


----------



## ghoti

I spent the whole first quarter using both DVRs to line up the YES announcers with the ESPN HD broadcast.

I think I've finally got it!


----------



## Vinsane

there backcourt is crushing ours


----------



## theKidd-5

The fact that a team scored 39 points is the FIRST QUATER is ****in disgracefull!

/end panic attack


----------



## Petey

If it makes anyone else feel better.

The Nuggets have:

35 (1st) - 36 (2nd) - 38 (3rd) - 15 7:18 left in the 4th

-Petey


----------



## Balla 15

Carter is getting run through screen after screen by PHX, need to get some help on that.


----------



## ghoti

AJC NYC said:


> their shooting 87%


LOL.

Nash SUCKS!!

He's the only one that missed a shot!


----------



## Vinsane

moore needs to be in there not collins


----------



## Vinsane

vc doesn't look 2 happy


----------



## ZÆ

Banks for 2

21-41 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Moore called on the offensive foul.

Marion to Bell, misses.

Nice.

Moore bad pass, Banks goes all the way.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Banks for 2

21-43 - PHX
Timeout Nets


----------



## HB

I cant watch this anymore


----------



## Petey

Carter now loses it.

Banks to Diaw, gets the step and hits.

Nets timeout…

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nothing's working for the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

williams sucks wut is up wit the nets bench players tryna play without vince


----------



## big furb

And the blistering continues


----------



## fruitcake

...


----------



## AJC NYC

look at the bright side we are shooting 40%.and the suns cant keep up shooting 90% throughout the whole game


----------



## YankeeNETicS

It seems the Nets are not prepared. Poor scouting?


----------



## cpawfan

Vinsane said:


> williams sucks wut is up wit the nets bench players tryna play without vince


You're correct. It is much better to let Vince drive and get stripped


----------



## ghoti

We need some defensive stops.

I know - let's put in Marcus Williams!


----------



## HB

That is why they are playing so sloppy. Too much food


----------



## fruitcake

whoa! the uShop thing is sicccccccccck 

i just noticed it


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

23-43 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Carter with the ball, can't hit the jumper.

Down to Marion, out to Rose, can't hit.

Marcus attacking and gets the basket.

Moore called on the foul up top, blocking foul.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> williams sucks wut is up wit the nets bench players tryna play without vince


2-7, no free throws, no rebounds, no assists, no steals, no blocks, pathetic defense.


----------



## Petey

LOL

Nachbar with the foul, Diaw flips it up and hit.

Doesn’t count.

Diaw can’t hit. Wright board, RJ, Boki, attacking… fouled, late whistle.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar hits 2 free throws

25-43 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Boki at the line for 2.
Boki pushes it to 25 for the Nets.

43-25.

Nets called on Wright now.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Marcus gets his shot blocked every single game


----------



## Vinsane

ghoti said:


> 2-7, no free throws, no rebounds, no assists, no steals, no blocks, pathetic defense.


williams sucks
to much hype


----------



## ZÆ

Diaw for 2

25-45 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Nets 3rd team foul.

Banks called on the O Foul, nice play on Wright stepping in.

Marcus, called on the offensive foul clearing out while attacking the rim.

Banks around Marcus, over to Diaw, Diaw with the hook and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> williams sucks
> to much hype


Can he play worse than those stats?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, Boki's shot was waaaay off.


----------



## Petey

Nets with another miss.

Bell now loses it as he tries to put the move on Wright.

Nash is back… or waiting to come in.

Down to RJ, out to Boki, misses the 3.

RJ called on the push as Bell takes off.

Amare back too.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Carter and Jefferson.

WTF?


----------



## Vinsane

did they think they were gonna come back without vince
5 fouls already
bring back carter


----------



## ZÆ

Amare hits 2 free throws

25-47 - PHX


----------



## HB

A rare basket for Collins tssk


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2

27-47 - PHX


----------



## theKidd-5

Wright with his 3rd foul... KILL ME NOW!


----------



## Petey

Boki with the foul now, when they tried to lob to Amare.

Hits.
Hits again.

Ugly.

RJ, Boki, Kidd, Down to Collins, blocked, gets it back but puts it down.

LOL

Amare attacking, Boki up hard... Nets knocks it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

this is sad to watch..


----------



## YankeeNETicS

theKidd-5 said:


> Wright with his 3rd foul... KILL ME NOW!


 :rocket:


----------



## Petey

… bad call by the refs.

Suns get the ball back.

Boki with an injury, timeout.

47-27 Suns.

6:59 to go in the half.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

bring back carter


----------



## Petey

Amare too strong.

Kidd backing, in the lane… blocked by Banks.

Nets ball as it went out of bounds.

Wright, RJ, Kidd, Can’t hit in the lane.

Amare board.

Banks trying to split through.

Banks called on the travel now.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

RJ is playing like ****.


----------



## Vinsane

that was good now vince is back in


----------



## Petey

Carter back next stop.

Kidd… hits, but damnit, Collins illegal screen.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

LOL! the suns look like defensive powerhouse... on the scoreboard lol... .
Blocks	4
Steals	3
Nets are playingg really bad!


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> that was good now vince is back in


That was good? A bucket was waved off...

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets are improving.
Just gave up 2 more points in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## fruitcake

banks carries the ball every second


----------



## ghoti

Krstic shouldn't sign here.

He'd be a superstar somewhere else.


----------



## HB

Players didnt show up tonight, cant blame Frank for this one


----------



## ghoti

Suns still play no defense, so the game isn't over.

I wonder if the Nets will get off the bus.


----------



## ZÆ

Amare hits 2 free throws

27-49 - PHX


----------



## big furb

Why are some of you singling out Marcus like he's the only person playing like sh*t tonight. Spread some of that criticism around, the whole team deserves it


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow!
How can RJ do that ????


----------



## HB

RJ wow, who was there?


----------



## ghoti

Jefferson. What?


----------



## Petey

Into Nash... Over to Amare... fouled by Boki while he's in the air.

Amare to the line.

Boki's 3rd?

Amare drops the 1st.
Collins in.
Amare drops the 2nd.

49-27

wow... RJ throws it away by a mile.

Rose cant hit.

Krstic fouled by Rose now.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

big furb said:


> Why are some of you singling out Marcus like he's the only person playing like sh*t tonight. Spread some of that criticism around, the whole team deserves it


He looks like Magic compared to RJ.


----------



## Vinsane

thats y rj dhouldn't be in iso's 
y is vc standin to the side


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad hits 1 of 2 free throws

28-49 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

30-49 - PHX


----------



## HB

Just play some D. Thats all I ask for


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

32-49 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Krstic with the roll on the 2nd.

Nets only down 21 now.

Nash... Jones, can't hit, Kidd comes away with it.

Kidd, Carter, Carter gets the hop on the fading jumper.

Another Suns miss, Kidd to Carter attacking around Rose and Jones and hits.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

ghoti said:


> He looks like Magic compared to RJ.


heh, that would be hilarious if it wasn't so damn true right now


----------



## HB

Beautiful pass


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad for 2

34-49 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Amare blocked from behind by Collins.

Nets turnover on a palming violation.

Nash brings it up.

Shots the 3, can’t hit.

Carter board. Kstic to RJ, Kidd, down to Krstic and he lays it in.

Bell draws the foul on Carter, his 1st.

Nets over the limit.

Bell to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

what kinda call was that


----------



## ZÆ

Bell hits 2 free throws

34-51 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Nenad for 2

36-51 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

did u guys hear collins tell amare to get that **** outta here 
watch how nets go away from vince


----------



## Petey

Raja drops the 1st.
Raja drops the 2nd.

Suns up 51-34.

Kidd can’t hit off the screen.

Nash out to Jones, can’t hit.

Krstic board.

RJ meet by Bell, short, Krstic gets to it, and puts it up.

Timeout on the other end now.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

If RJ is injured he should get the **** out of there.

If he isn't he should be ashamed to play this way.


----------



## HB

:rofl: @ that Van Wilder commercial


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets showing some life. Defense is better.
And a little more patient in offense.


----------



## fruitcake

ya thats not the real RJ out there


----------



## ghoti

Gee. When Krstic touches the ball every time down, good things happen.

Who would have guessed?

Of course, they'll stop doing that because it actually works.


----------



## HB

At this point in time, I'd rather have Williams in the game than RJ


----------



## big furb

Vince and curly the only ones getting it done on the offensive end right now. The offense should be going through those two and no one else (that means you RJ)


----------



## ZÆ

Amare hits 2 free throws

37-53 - PHX


----------



## ghoti

HB said:


> At this point in time, I'd rather have Williams in the game than RJ


Why did they waste a roster spot and a contract on Hassan Adams if he can't play against the ****ing Suns??!!


----------



## fruitcake

ya give the ball to krstic god damn it, get amare in foul trouble


----------



## Petey

Down to Amare, Amare backing... flips it up, well blocking foul on Carter. His 2nd.

Amare drops the 1st.
Amare drops the 2nd.

7 of 7 from the line.

Kidd brings it up. Carter, guarded by Marion, hits off glass and fouled!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vc ataacking the rim


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2 plus a foul
Carter misses the free throw

38-53 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

kidd what a pass


----------



## Petey

LOL... Krstic picks it off. Kidd attacking, lobs for Carter, can't get it up high enough, Carter finishes and fouled.

Carter hits.

Nets down 12.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2 plus a foul
Vince hits the free throw

41-53 - PHX


----------



## HB

No DDDDDD this is maddening


----------



## ghoti

Suns! NO defense. Lots of turnovers.


----------



## ZÆ

Marion for 2

41-55 - PHX


----------



## HB

Get RJ out of the game NOW!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ needs to go out.


----------



## fruitcake

my stupid feed is slower than you guys, but what a random play by kidd and carter there


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 2

41-57 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

rj and kristic suck


----------



## ZÆ

41-57 - PHX
Half time


----------



## Petey

Nets press Nash. Marion drops the runner.

Kidd brings it up. Kidd can’t hit, Kidd saves to Krstic, blocked, Krstic back with it, blocked again.

Suns can’ thit.

RJ loses it driving.

Nash slows it down.

Nash over Collins to beat the shot clock.

Kidd to Carter, can’t hit the 3.

To end the half.

Nets only down 16, after being 22 down earlier in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> rj and kristic suck


Nenad is the only one playing well for the team right now


----------



## fruitcake

omg rj


----------



## Vinsane

nets need to play through vince asap


----------



## theKidd-5

LOL! i cant take it... im going to sleep and when i wake up we better win! ... lol


----------



## fruitcake

ok we lost the 1st quarter but we won the 2nd quarter!


----------



## fruitcake

rj isn't exactly playing great defense on marion either


----------



## big furb

Collins guarding Nash on the final possession, you could see that basket going in before it even went up


----------



## ghoti

HB said:


> Nenad is the only one playing well for the team right now


If they keep going to Nenad, Carter will start killing these guys.


----------



## Vinsane

HB said:


> Nenad is the only one playing well for the team right now


Kristic SUCKS
VC has gotten this lead down what is wrong with u nets fans we need vc to win
Kristic is being bullied down there did u see that block amare owned him
rj needs to sit down kidd and vc needs to get us this w


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> Kristic SUCKS
> VC has gotten this lead down what is wrong with u nets fans we need vc to win
> Kristic is being bullied down there did u see that block amare owned him
> rj needs to sit down kidd and vc needs to get us this w


It was 1-4. Nenad should have reset.

Krstic is the best thing that ever happened to your boy. Just ask him.


----------



## big furb

HB said:


> Nenad is the only one playing well for the team right now


I wouldn't say he's playing well, he just doesn't suck as much as RJ


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane, if VC proposed to you, would you accept?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

theKidd-5 said:


> LOL! i cant take it... im going to sleep and when i wake up we better win! ... lol




Don't bother. Just sleep.
Just read about it tomorrow.


----------



## Drew

The Nets at least showed signs of life in the second quarter. It's still going to take a miracle to win this game, but it's kind of nice to see a little effort.


----------



## big furb

Jizzy said:


> Vinsane, if VC proposed to you, would you accept?


Don't mind Vinsane, he's obviously just blinded by vince scoring 9 of the nets last 14 points (do you see what I did there?). Nets need to pick up their defense, as per ususal. And they need to get a little 2 man game going with Vince and Curly


----------



## HB

I just want someone to play some D. Guys just getting open shots all over the place is really sad


----------



## Petey

Jizzy said:


> Vinsane, if VC proposed to you, would you accept?


Carter can do better.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vc has to know thta no one on the suns can guard him when he puts the ball on the floor he is to strong for there smaller guards he needs to attack more we have been up the last 2 games up by alot and lost those games lets see if we can reverse it 2nite vc has to play big
i am not expecting much from rj
I see hope for kidd and kristic


----------



## YankeeNETicS

If they only defended better, Nash shouldn't have made that 19 footer.
Should have been down just 13.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> vc has to know thta no one on the suns can guard him when he puts the ball on the floor he is to strong for there smaller guards he needs to attack more we have been up the last 2 games up by alot and lost those games lets see if we can reverse it 2nite vc has to play big
> i am not expecting much from rj
> I see hope for kidd and kristic


Wow just wow. All you ever talk about is Vince. Dont you ever get tired of it


----------



## HB

Who lost Diaw?


----------



## big furb

HB said:


> Wow just wow. All you ever talk about is Vince. Dont you ever get tired of it


The guys name is Vinsane, do you really have to ask. He could spin a conversation about the political climate in Angola into a VC topic


----------



## ZÆ

Bell for 2

41-59 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Carter can’t hit, backtap to Nash.

Bell called on the O Foul.

Nice play Collins.

Kidd backing, can’t hit, lead pass to Bell and converts.

-Petey


----------



## HB

And Marion


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

43-59

Marion for 2

43-61 - PHX
Timeout Nets


----------



## Vinsane

why the **** is kristic pointin to the man he is supposed to be guardin


----------



## Petey

Carter drops it, Nets steal… Kidd can’t convert.

Now another Suns bucket.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Those two plays by the Suns are demoralizing.

The Nets doesn't look like they have energy at all.


----------



## big furb

HB said:


> Who lost Diaw?


My guess is the same person that lost Marion :hurl:


----------



## Vinsane

HB said:


> Wow just wow. All you ever talk about is Vince. Dont you ever get tired of it


cuz dude the nets success rest solely in his hands 
ain't it amazing how a franchise can lay in a single player's hands


----------



## Vinsane

YankeeNETicS said:


> Those two plays by the Suns are demoralizing.
> 
> The Nets doesn't look like they have energy at all.


kristic didn't get back on either play


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> cuz dude the nets success rest solely in his hands
> ain't it amazing how a franchise can lay in a single player's hands


:lol: you are too funny


----------



## Petey

Kidd brings it up.

Carter off the pick can't hit.

Nash circling, off to Bell, Marion, Nash, Marion with the save, but to Carter... Over to RJ, RJ fouled by Nash attacking.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ at least fished a foul from Nash.
But he still missed an easy jumper a while ago.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits 2 free throws

45-61 - PHX


----------



## big furb

Vince missed RJ or the alleyoop a possession ago, but RJ would've probably f***ed it up with the way he's been playing anyway, so i guess it doesn't matter


----------



## Petey

RJ drops the 2nd pushing it to 61-45.

Nets go to a trap.

Nash over to Bell, can't hit, RJ board, Kidd pushing, Carter... Carter is fouled... none shooting.

-Petey


----------



## HB

oh come on vince, finish that


----------



## ZÆ

Amare for 2

45-63 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

47-63 - PHX


----------



## big furb

Will somebody get back on defense!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter with the tip, 2nd attempt won’t fall.

Amare rejected by Krstic.

Nets turn it over, Nash gives it up to Amare for the slam.

Nets with 13 turnover, Suns on 19 points on them.

Over to RJ, drops the jumper.

Marion attacking, RJ can’t get back… but fouls Marion.

Marion to the line for the 3 point play.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marion hits 1 of 2 free throws

47-64 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Wright in for RJ.

Marion can’t hit?

Wright over to Carter was kicked by Marion, Nets ball.

Collins, Carter, drops the double, fouled by Amare.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Poster!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince needs to post up more.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

49-64 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

vc jams on stoudemire


----------



## Petey

Carter with the spin, and the facial on Amare.

Nets down 15.

Suns throw it away… Wright can’t chase it down, but side out, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## HB

You tell em Walton, you tell em'


----------



## fruitcake

thats right amare


----------



## Petey

RJ was trying to check back in…

Wright out.

That was quick.

Down to Carter, fouled by Marion… LOL

4th team foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

this is what we need


----------



## big furb

Vince getting mad respect (but somehow I doubt his haters will listen)


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 2 free throws

51-64 - PHX


----------



## ghoti

The Nets are still in the game.

Unreal.


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 3

51-67 - PHX


----------



## fruitcake

vince has drawn like 5 fouls ina row


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Slowly ... but surely.


----------



## HB

they have forgotten about Nenad


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

53-67 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Amare just called on the pushing foul, Carter to the line.

Carter drops both.

Nets down 13.

Nash gets the hop on the 3.

LOL

Carter brings it up.

RJ, Carter, Kidd, Carter on the repost, steps back and drills it.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

no sun can guard vc individually


----------



## HB

Nash no smartness at all. How do you foul Kidd like that?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, Kidd almost made the shot.

Come one Nets!


----------



## Vinsane

HB said:


> they have forgotten about Nenad


u saw where that got us in the beginnin


----------



## HB

Amare is back


----------



## Vinsane

that is why we don't go to kristic


----------



## Petey

Into Amare, blocking foul on Collins.

His 3rd. Kidd with the pick, Kidd goes all the way and fouled!

Kidd is playing pretty well defensively out there.

Nash with the foul.

Ball doesn’t go.

Kidd can’t hit the 2nd either… LOL

Mark, “the ball doesn’t lie” as there was no foul.

Marion can’t hit the 3, Kidd board.

Down to RJ, Krstic, Krstic tied up twice by Amare.

Carter gets it, and throws it off Marion’s leg.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why aren't we goin to vc


----------



## big furb

Kidd, you gotta hit those. Collins with the illegal screens, gotta love "mr intangibles"


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Stupid Twin .... another illegal pick from him. Can he just stop moving when giving a pick?


----------



## Petey

Shot clock down to 5, Collins called on the O Foul… illegal screen.

Boki in for Collins.

Jefferson knocks it away, but Suns bal.

8 on the 24.

Nash can’t hit the 3, Kidd board, out to Carter, flips it in…

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

this is y we need carter


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

55-67 - PHX

Diaw for 2

55-69 - PHX


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> why aren't we goin to vc


he's not a machine

he just had like 12 straight pocessions to him, give him a break


----------



## HB

I just feel so sad


----------



## ZÆ

Amare for 2

55-71 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

RJ Sucks that play by diaw was so predictable


----------



## Petey

Diaw straight down the lane… and hits.

Jeez.

RJ from way down town can’t hit the 3.

Some fancy Suns passing, Amare slam.

Nets timeout as Suns back up 16.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

wtf is rj doing


----------



## Vinsane

bring back in morre along wit kidd,vc, and rj he is the only capable of gettin blocks
4 pf amare's blocks have come on kristic


----------



## fruitcake

god we had cut it down to 12


----------



## big furb

Now amare is a big man that knows how to play like a big man


----------



## HB

Man what is this?

At least give the ball to someone else. They are overworking Vince


----------



## ZÆ

Amare for 2

55-73 - PHX


At least Amare is helping my fantasy team.


----------



## Petey

Carter can't hit the running hook.

Suns with the bucket.

Kidd misses, Nets get the O Board, Boki misses though.

Amare gets it, attacking, fouled by Boki, to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Amare hits 1 of 2 free throws

55-74 - PHX


----------



## big furb

Trade RJ....please


----------



## Petey

HB said:


> Man what is this?
> 
> At least give the ball to someone else. They are overworking Vince


They are trying to make Vinsane happy.

Marion with the steal as the Nets were bringing it down.

Moore called on the D3.

Suns timeout, Suns free throw when we get back.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

the plan was simpe keep goin to vc he was producin then we start goin to these other scrubs


----------



## fruitcake

rj........


----------



## Jizzy

I don't even care any longer. Taking a break from these Nets.


----------



## AJC NYC

leave rj alone
He isnt 100% yet


----------



## fruitcake

amare is a very underated shooter, that was a very smooth three he hit after the whistle


----------



## fruitcake

AJC NYC said:


> leave rj alone
> He isnt 100% yet


thats the point...get out of the game if you are injured


----------



## YankeeNETicS

What's up in Phoenix? It seems the Nets are jumping lower.

They can't jump higher on rebounds, shots are being blocked, and passes are either deflected or intercepted.


----------



## dg12x

RJ looks out of it....get Wright back in there

Also, please no more Collins! Moore should start over Collins:

Collins: 25mpg 5reb 3pts 0.2 blk
Moore: 10mpg 2reb 2pts 0.4 blk

I can't stand this porous defense night in and night out...whether its the Blazers, Suns, or whoever. Lots of these bad plays on D and defensive three-second calls have to come down to coaching. This team needs something to shake it up, if we continue to let leads slip away, or just go down without a fight. This team has too much talent to keep doing this!


----------



## ZÆ

Nash hits the T


----------



## HB

RJ is not in this game


----------



## ZÆ

Marion for 2

55-77 - PHX


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Suns are putting a show for the fans.


----------



## Petey

Nash finds Marion for the backdoor pass.

Jeez.

Kidd finds Moore, but Moore stripped, out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Rj Sucks


----------



## ghoti

AJC NYC said:


> leave rj alone
> He isnt 100% yet


Then what is he doing in the game??!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Another bad pass by RJ. PLEASE!


----------



## Petey

Moore can’t hit, but back tapped to RJ.

RJ’s pass thrown away.

Bell can’t hit the 3, but Marion gets it back.

Pass thrown behind Amare.

Marcus in. Adams too!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Mikki moore for 2

57-77 - PHX


----------



## fruitcake

RJ!!!!!!!! god


----------



## HB

Hassan guarding Amare, wow


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

Marion for 2

59-79 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Marcus with the nice pass to Moore who finishes.

Adams on Amare… LOL

Marion can’t hit the 3, but Adams tips to Adams.

Marcus hits.

Nash lobs to Marion… jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Hassan Adams for 2 (1st NBA points?)


----------



## D-blockrep2

wow this is just bad


----------



## farouq710

this is pathetic. just came back from work and can't believe that i saw the suns dunk it 4/5 possessions. that's inexcusable, i could play better defense.


----------



## Vinsane

gotdamn all williams does is shoot the damn ball


----------



## ZÆ

Amare for 2 plus a foul
Amare hits a free throw

61-82 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Marcus finds Adams who hits.

Suns gives it back, Boki in for Carter.

Williams can’t, Amare board.

Suns holding.

Nash finds a cutting Amare who goes glass… fouled.

Boki with his 5th?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Adams for 2

63-82 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

63-82 - PHX
End of the 3rd quarter


----------



## Vincanity15311

at least hassan is playing and bench guys seem to want to be out there


----------



## Petey

Nets bring it down, can’t hit, but tipped home by Adams to end the 3rd.

Suns shooting 59% over 3.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

bring the starters in while nash and amre are on the bench


----------



## big furb

AJC NYC said:


> leave rj alone
> He isnt 100% yet


no


----------



## farouq710

the starters aren't even putting up a fight. If RJ is hurt he needs to sit down, so what if people question his toughness, him being out there hurt is clearly not helping the team. he's been settling for jumpers which were not his strong suit to begin with. It just looks like the team is intimidated and deflated by the suns. that's a sad thing to see, there's no fire.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> bring the starters in while nash and amre are on the bench


This game is good as gone.


----------



## theKidd-5

kk im bak.. i couldnt go to sleep.. looks like notings changed~


----------



## big furb

HB said:


> This game is good as gone.


Yup, now we need to figure out how to stop kobe bryant and the much improved lakers frontline. This is looking like it's gonna be an awul road trip


----------



## farouq710

jeez grab a rebound someone.


----------



## ZÆ

Adams guarding Kurt Thomas lol


----------



## HB

farouq710 said:


> jeez grab a rebound someone.


Be glad you werent around to watch the first half debacle.


----------



## ZÆ

Williams for 2

65-82 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Suns getting 3 chances... Kurt Thomas over the back. Nice way to get the ball back.

Wright, Marcus, getting inside and scores!

82-65!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

HB said:


> This game is good as gone.


not till that final buzzer sounds


----------



## ZÆ

Mikki Moore for 2

67-82 - PHX


----------



## big furb

Marcus is playing pretty well, ashame we still have no clue how to make a stop


----------



## ZÆ

Bell for 3

67-85 - PHX


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Good hustle by Hassan.

He's the hero right now.

AN energy guy.


----------



## HB

Hassan really should play more. The guy hustles a lot


----------



## farouq710

big furb said:


> Yup, now we need to figure out how to stop kobe bryant and the much improved lakers frontline. This is looking like it's gonna be an awul road trip



ironically before this trip we couldn't win at home and had those two big ones on the road against washington and indiana. i just hope they get their act together.


----------



## Vinsane

it ain't over til final buzzer sounds bring back vc and kidd


----------



## Petey

Suns 24 second violation. 

Marcus with the lob to Moore, and the finish.

Bell drops another 3.

Marcus drops it off Moore’s screen.

Adams with the steal, off the WRIGHT! Back to ADAMS! HITS AND FOULED!

-Petey


----------



## HB

I really like this John Barry guy


----------



## ZÆ

Adams for 2 plus a foul
Adams misses a free throw

71-85

Nash for 3

71-88 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Nets down 14.

Adams misses.

Nash back. LOL Suns starters back.

Nash over Marcus… 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Adams again!


----------



## farouq710

steve nash vs. marcus williams = disaster


----------



## HB

Marcus ****ing Williams just runs down to shoot, wow


----------



## ZÆ

Adams the rebound

Marcus holding... and throws it away


----------



## Petey

Wright to Adams again and scores.

Nash… Suns passing around. Diaw can’t hit, Marcus board.

Marcus can’t hit, Adams with the long board!

Marcus throws the lob… Wright had stopped.

Suns timeout called.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

bring back the big boys
williams turnover after turnover


----------



## YankeeNETicS

But Suns are shooting treys.
Nets can't afford to trade 2 for 3s.


----------



## Vinsane

HB said:


> Marcus ****ing Williams just runs down to shoot, wow


yes everytime he has the ball he dribbles around then shoots


----------



## farouq710

Adams' energy is great, I hope L. Frank sees that this guy needs to see some more time and that this team seriously needs to start running again. I'm getting sick of this 30-40 percent FG percentage. That's not good basketball.


----------



## Vincanity15311

hassan adams is a baller


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Adams should be getting some more playing time after tonight...and Moore loving his energy tonight.


----------



## Vinsane

get vc and kidd in there


----------



## ZÆ

Banks for 2

73-90 - PHX


----------



## theKidd-5

farouq710 said:


> Adams' energy is great, I hope L. Frank sees that this guy needs to see some more time and that this team seriously needs to start running again. I'm getting sick of this 30-40 percent FG percentage. That's not good basketball.


LOL frank is blind... he wont play next game.. book it!


----------



## big furb

Vinsane said:


> yes everytime he has the ball he dribbles around then shoots


Would y'all stop hating on Marcus, he's playing as well as anybody out there.


----------



## Petey

Jones misses, Suns get it back, Bank banks it in.

Marcus… flips it up, can’t hit, but drew the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Mehul

i'd like to see mile play in the place of snackbar


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus hits 2 free throws

75-90 - PHX


----------



## ZÆ

Nash for 2

75-92 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Banks was called on the foul.

Marcus’ 2nd pushes it to 15 down.

Nash gets inside and hits.

Adams trying a backdoor pass to Marcus, and picked off.

Moore with feet set, gets the charge called.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Play Mile !!! 

Give him experience, NOW.


----------



## HB

Marcus has forgotten his teammates


----------



## Vinsane

damn frank threw it away


----------



## Petey

Mehul said:


> i'd like to see mile play in the place of snackbar


Welcome to BBB.net. I'd like to sse Ilic out there too.

Marcus hits the jumper as he uses the Moore screen.

Amare out to Banks, and Banks hits.

Marcus brings it down. Attacking, right into Amare and finishes.

Nash fouled, pushed from behind.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus has 16 points


----------



## ZÆ

79-84 - PHX
I think


----------



## Petey

Suns miss, Banks gets it back…

Can’t hit.

Wright is fouled, going to the line after the timeout.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Lol. I wonder who's shouting "and 1, and 1" so loud.


----------



## Vinsane

get vc and kidd in here
hassan and boki haven't been doin nothin


----------



## ZÆ

Mehul said:



> i'd like to see mile play in the place of snackbar


Welcome to BBB


----------



## theKidd-5

atleast the bench is doing good..


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> damn frank threw it away


Carter's not coming back in, you can turn off your tv.

-Petey


----------



## HB

YankeeNETicS said:


> Lol. I wonder who's shouting "and 1, and 1" so loud.


Its Mikki.

He always tries to movitate his teammates. I love his passion


----------



## big furb

HB said:


> Marcus has forgotten his teammates


Marcus is doing a great job of chipping away at this suns lead. I don't get the hate on this guy from some of you, he's having a great game (16pts on 7-10 shooting and 3 assists)


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> get vc and kidd in here
> hassan and boki haven't been doin nothin


:chill:


----------



## ZÆ

Wright hits 1 of 2 free throws

80-94 - PHX


----------



## HB

big furb said:


> Marcus is doing a great job of chipping away at this suns lead. I don't get the hate on this guy from some of you, he's having a great game (16pts on 7-10 shooting and 3 assists)


I love Marcus, but he plays a lot of one on five basketball sometimes


----------



## Petey

And now… Wright ‘s 2nd won’t go.

Nets down 94-80.

Nash covered by Boki, blocked by Boki… Moore to Marcus, jumper over Amare!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus for 2

82-94 - PHX


----------



## HB

Frank dont take out the bench. Please dont


----------



## ZÆ

Mikki Moore for 2

84-94 - PHX


----------



## big furb

Marcus still chipping away, kid's the truth. Haters need to start paying homage


----------



## Petey

Marion can’t hit, Marcus board… no look pass to Moore and hits!

Down to 10.

Amare fouled.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

R the Nets back? Is this for REAL ?

Hope the trend continues.

If the bench play this well, I don't want to see the starters.


----------



## ZÆ

Amare hits 1 of 2 free throws

84-95 - PHX


----------



## Vinsane

no way bench wins


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus for 2

PHX up by 9


----------



## Petey

Amare misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Marcus bringing it up. Marcus again!

Nets get back defensively!

Adams breaks it up!

Boki can’t hit the 2, but he recovers.

Nets give it up…

Bell can’t hit.

Wright with the save to Marcus.

Marcus can’t hit.

Nash hits it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Mehul

wow if marcus hit that 3...


----------



## theKidd-5

OMG! wow wow wow wow speechless... is this the feeling of a good bench? i dunno coz im new to it..


----------



## HB

Frank will **** this up, no doubt


----------



## Vinsane

get them back in the game


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Mikii giving energy, just what the Nets need.


----------



## Vinsane

theKidd-5 said:


> OMG! wow wow wow wow speechless... is this the feeling of a good bench? i dunno coz im new to it..


by no means we were playin nash and the usne bench get the ****in starters in or we lose


----------



## ghoti

If Frank leaves the bench in there for the rest of the game, he deserves a lot of credit.


----------



## Vinsane

YankeeNETicS said:


> Mikii giving energy, just what the Nets need.


yes i have been wantin him on this team since last year when he played for seattle he needs to be gettin 25-30 minutes a game in my opnion


----------



## AJC NYC

Imagine if we win this game
It will give the nets alot of confidence
and we will start a 20 game winning streak


----------



## Vinsane

boki gettin no respect from refs whatsoever


----------



## ghoti

YankeeNETicS said:


> Mikii giving energy, just what the Nets need.


He looks like he cares!

He was the one that got everybody focused and set the tone.

Remember when they didn't get back on D and he slammed the ball down and yelled at everyone? Awesome!


----------



## theKidd-5

Vinsane said:


> by no means we were playin nash and the usne bench get the ****in starters in or we lose


Didnt the bench get us bak into the game?? u my friend i one odd pickle


----------



## Mehul

the bench should stay in the game because they deserve it they are the ones who cut down the suns lead and have the possibility of finishing


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, I didn't even notice .... hassan is 4 for 4!


----------



## HB

Why hasnt Frank been playing Hassan and Moore


----------



## Vinsane

this guy shoots everytime he gets the ball


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Boone is in uniform!

Waiting for garbage time.


----------



## Petey

FRANK STAYS WITH THE BENCH!

Williams can’t hit, Adams gets to it, out of bounds on Amare!

Marion on Marcus… LOL

Into Boki, Adams, Wirhgt, out to Marcus, to the rim and fouled!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Williams hits 1 of 2 free throws

87-95 - PHX


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> If Frank leaves the bench in there for the rest of the game, he deserves a lot of credit.


I agree totally

Hey Boone is in uniform


----------



## theKidd-5

Vinsane said:


> this guy shoots everytime he gets the ball


Ure gonna be real pissed if williams scores more than vince.. lol


----------



## Petey

Marcus cuts it to a 8 point lead.

Moore called on the foul. Bad call. Was on Amare...

Amare to the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn. Mikii didn't get the call this time.


----------



## ZÆ

Amare hits 1 of 2 free throws

67-96 - PHX


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Mikii talks a lot. :lol:


----------



## Vinsane

Exagerattion
and that is the game


----------



## Petey

Amare misses the 1st.
10 of 13 at the line.
Amare hits the 2nd.

Nets down 9.

GO GO GO!

Marcus, Boki, Adams, Moore, Boki… can’t hti the 3.

Adams and Amare fighting for the board. Foul on Adams, but he’s battling with Amare… LOL

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

This game is for the bench to win. The starters lose it already.


----------



## ghoti

Boone has to be inactive - unless Ilic is.


----------



## Petey

Diaw can’t hit, Wright board, goes to the cross over, and called on the charge.

Nash had it knocked aside, falling down, throw it off a Net, timeout Suns.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Frank has got to be the worst coah ever so the **** what if they brought them back all these players have no clutch experience all williams is gonna do is come back and shoot every time he touches the ball
look at that a turnover


----------



## HB

Mikki and Hassan with consecutive blocks


----------



## ZÆ

Williams for 2

89-96 - PHX


----------



## Petey

Moore with the Block, then Suns turn it over.

Marcus over Marion and gets the roll!

96-89!

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

:yay::clap::clap2:
Get the stop. Good!

turned it over, damnit.


----------



## Vinsane

I am laughin at frank no matter what without vc this team sucks


----------



## HB

Marcus brought a smile to my face


----------



## Petey

Marion can’t hit, Marcus board.

Adams to Moore, doesn’t get it to him… turnover.

Marion can’t hit, tapped to Marcus, attacking and fouled by Marion again!

37.3 to go.

96-89!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams hits 2 free throws

91-96 - PHX


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Marcus draws the foul.
Shoots both FT


96-91 Suns


----------



## MrCharisma

Marcus Williams is awesome.


----------



## Petey

Marcus cuts it to 6.
Marcus cuts it to 5.

14-1 Nets run.

Suns without a FG in 7 minutes.

Nash trapped, to Marion, fouled by Boki!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

what the **** is this


----------



## big furb

We may have a chance


----------



## theKidd-5

Vinsane is pissed coz williams stole the show.. lol nice... its ok... theres always other days...


----------



## ghoti

Nachbar fouls out.

Scrub gets undeserved PT.


----------



## ZÆ

91-96 - PHX

Timeout Nets


----------



## Vinsane

if he had a made this move earlier we might have won


----------



## Petey

Marion can’t hit the 1st.
Marion can’t hit the 2nd.

Wright board, timeout calld by the NETS!

27.9 left, Nets down 5!

-Petey


----------



## HB

If they pull this out, I will donate my Ucash to pimped out


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> if he had a made this move earlier we might have won


Yeah, like pull the starters in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

If VC can hit the 3s ... I'll be flabergasted.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> if he had a made this move earlier we might have won


Did you not watch the game

The freaking bench brought the bench back. Give them some respect


----------



## ghoti

I hope Marcus gets the ball and Carter just watches the players who showed up for this game.


----------



## HB

Marcus!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow Marcus....


----------



## Petey

Marcus into Carter, MARCUS OVER BELL!

Nets down 3!

Carter with the foul on Nash.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus For twoooo

93-96 - PHX

Nash to the free throw line


----------



## MrCharisma

Marcus Williams is godly. Man, we should've tried to get the ball out of Nash's hands before fouling.


----------



## ZÆ

Nash hits 2 free throws

93-98 - PHX


----------



## ghoti

MrCharisma said:


> Marcus Williams is godly. Man, we should've tried to get the ball out of Nash's hands before fouling.


No time.


----------



## Petey

Nash drops the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets timeout. 18.1 to go.

Nets down 5.

Final timeout.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

LOL! what bench? didnt u know that VC is the bench.. VC is the team..VC is the Man...



to Vinsane that is..


----------



## ghoti

Good. Carter stayed out of the way.

Get some more water and learn something.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

They just wasted a possession. They hould have opted for a 3.
Or drived for a possible and 1.


----------



## MrCharisma

ghoti said:


> No time.


We could've denied him on the inbound so he wouldn't have gotten the ball originally.


----------



## big furb

Mikki gives it away, damn


----------



## Petey

Wow, bringing Carter in to hand off to Marcus.

Lets see what happens here...

Moore throws it away… Moore goes to foul Nash.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

that is why you don't go to these guys no experience
should have been vince


----------



## jmk

*THAT'S* what we drew up?! Pathetic.


----------



## ZÆ

Nash hits 1 of 2 free throws

93-98 - PHX


----------



## YankeeNETicS

That's it guys. :clap2:


----------



## Petey

Nash with a miss!
Nash hits the 2nd.

Marcus 3 can’t hit, but Moore gets it and is fouled!

4.1 left.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> that is why you don't go to these guys no experience
> should have been vince


Seriously. Just be quiet.


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> that is why you don't go to these guys no experience
> should have been vince


Screw him. He should still be on the bench with the other bums who didn't care enough to show for this game.


----------



## HB

Dark Knight said:


> *THAT'S* what we drew up?! Pathetic.


Thats what Frank drew up


----------



## HB

I applaud the bench. The starters should be ashamed


----------



## MrCharisma

Vinsane said:


> that is why you don't go to these guys no experience
> should have been vince



We should do a seperate "Vince Carter vs. Game Thread" for this guy.


----------



## ZÆ

Suns win

93-99


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Marcus and the bench made it interesting towards the end.

Oh well.


----------



## Petey

Moore can’t hit either, but gets the board, out to Carter who misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

HB said:


> Thats what Frank drew up


??


----------



## theKidd-5

HB said:


> I applaud the bench. The starters should be ashamed


Agreed.. except for VC coz his the man!:clap2: :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane

man williams is so goddamn selfish it makes no sense
ok he had a good period
why go for a ****in three he is 3-25 on three pointers why the hell do they go 2 him
Man frank needs to lose that coachin job i don't give a **** u don't let inexperienced players in there even if they do cut down on this lead agasint a ****in team like the Suns this ain't pre-season game we ain't got time for no damn experiments
Frank is gona be on the hot seat real SOON


----------



## big furb

Vinsane said:


> man williams is so goddamn selfish it makes no sense
> ok he had a good period
> why go for a ****in three he is 3-25 on three pointers why the hell do they go 2 him
> Man frank needs to lose that coachin job i don't give a **** u don't let inexperienced players in there even if they do cut down on this lead agasint a ****in team like the Suns this ain't pre-season game we ain't got time for no damn experiments
> Frank is gona be on the hot seat real SOON


Vinsane, shut up.


----------



## Vinsane

ghoti said:


> Screw him. He should still be on the bench with the other bums who didn't care enough to show for this game.


actualy my fried vince bought the team back in the 3rd it was kristic not playin defense and rj turnin the bal over numerous times that cost us the game
Vince and Marcus played spectacular tonight vc shot good from the field minus the 0-4 from long distance marcus bough us back I would have rather saw a lineup of Kidd,Williams,Vince,Moore, and Nachbar in the game I beleive that would have been our best chance of winnin


----------



## netsfan5rule

i think adams will get his playing time after this game


----------



## theKidd-5

Vinsane said:


> man williams is so goddamn selfish it makes no sense
> ok he had a good period
> why go for a ****in three he is 3-25 on three pointers why the hell do they go 2 him
> Man frank needs to lose that coachin job i don't give a **** u don't let inexperienced players in there even if they do cut down on this lead agasint a ****in team like the Suns this ain't pre-season game we ain't got time for no damn experiments
> Frank is gona be on the hot seat real SOON


Maybe we should fired Frank and hire VC to be the coach... then you could sleep knowin everythings going to be fine... :cheers:


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> actualy my fried vince bought the team back in the 3rd it was kristic not playin defense and rj turnin the bal over numerous times that cost us the game
> Vince and Marcus played spectacular tonight vc shot good from the field minus the 0-4 from long distance marcus bough us back I would have rather saw a lineup of Kidd,Williams,Vince,Moore, and Nachbar in the game I beleive that would have been our best chance of winnin


And you wonder why people dont like Vince.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

big furb said:


> Vinsane, shut up.



Agreed, Shut up, if it wasn't for Marcus and the rest of the bench, the Nets would've never got back in the game


----------



## squaleca

ghoti said:


> I hope Marcus gets the ball and Carter just watches the players who showed up for this game.



vince was brought back in cause he was the only starter to show up!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

JAMES.SLIMM said:


> Agreed, Shut up, if it wasn't for Marcus and the rest of the bench, the Nets would've never got back in the game


thats not nice... Vinsane keep posting. ure the reason i post.. your my hero. i find it funny how funny/dumb/blind people can be.. VC ure the MAN! :yay: :yay:


----------



## ghoti

squaleca said:


> vince was brought back in cause he was the only starter to show up!!!


Like hell he did.

He should be ashamed of the way he played in this game.

He was brought back in because it was him or Ilic.


----------



## big furb

squaleca said:


> vince was brought back in cause he was the only starter to show up!!!


Actually, I think he was only brought in because snackbar fouled out. I think rank was more than willing to let all the bench guys finish it out (and I commend him for that)


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> vince was brought back in cause he was the only starter to show up!!!


exactly that is y he should have been in there wit th ebench he could have taken boki's or wrights spot they weren't doin anythin


----------



## Vinsane

HB said:


> And you wonder why people dont like Vince.


uhm quite franky i don't care if u guys don't like vc as a matter of fact all u guys like vc cuz if it wasn't for him this team wouldn't be worth watchin that is why u guys watch the nets from the day he came to this team he turned this team around he is the savior of this franchise and if u don't know that u can go... i ain't even gonna say nuthin i said i wouldn't get banned this season
So all I am gonna say is VC is the best player on this team without him the Nets equal nothin


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> uhm quite franky i don't care if u guys don't like vc as a matter of fact all u guys like vc cuz if it wasn't for him this team wouldn't be worth watchin that is why u guys watch the nets from the day he came to this team he turned this team around he is the savior of this franchise and if u don't know that u can go... i ain't even gonna say nuthin i said i wouldn't get banned this season
> So all I am gonna say is VC is the best player on this team without him the Nets equal nothin


:thumbdown:


----------



## theKidd-5

Vinsane said:


> uhm quite franky i don't care if u guys don't like vc as a matter of fact all u guys like vc cuz if it wasn't for him this team wouldn't be worth watchin that is why u guys watch the nets from the day he came to this team he turned this team around he is the savior of this franchise and if u don't know that u can go... i ain't even gonna say nuthin i said i wouldn't get banned this season
> So all I am gonna say is VC is the best player on this team without him the Nets equal nothin


:worthy: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :lol:


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> uhm quite franky i don't care if u guys don't like vc as a matter of fact all u guys like vc cuz if it wasn't for him this team wouldn't be worth watchin that is why u guys watch the nets from the day he came to this team he turned this team around he is the savior of this franchise and if u don't know that u can go... i ain't even gonna say nuthin i said i wouldn't get banned this season
> So all I am gonna say is VC is the best player on this team without him the Nets equal nothin


Actually if another person tells you to shut up again after tonight, I'm gonna ban (IP ban too) you for baiting.

-Petey


----------



## elsaic15

i am the biggest vince fan i know, and he was dreadful tonight...i havnt seen him play worse apathetic defense in years...jus standing there letting marion get wide open dunks, not even bothering to even REACH for a rebound that was right there...al i know is he has been playing like absolute horse **** lately and someoen needs to get on his ***...who woulda thought that our problems would be more with our starters this year than our bench...unbeleiable...we just plain suck right now


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> uhm quite franky i don't care if u guys don't like vc as a matter of fact all u guys like vc cuz if it wasn't for him this team wouldn't be worth watchin that is why u guys watch the nets from the day he came to this team he turned this team around he is the savior of this franchise and if u don't know that u can go... i ain't even gonna say nuthin i said i wouldn't get banned this season
> So all I am gonna say is VC is the best player on this team without him the Nets equal nothin


Vinsale, please. Shutup.

:banned:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Dark Knight said:


> Vinsale, please. Shutup.
> 
> :banned:


:bananallama:


----------



## big furb

elsaic15 said:


> i am the biggest vince fan i know, and he was dreadful tonight...i havnt seen him play worse apathetic defense in years...jus standing there letting marion get wide open dunks, not even bothering to even REACH for a rebound that was right there...al i know is he has been playing like absolute horse **** lately and someoen needs to get on his ***...who woulda thought that our problems would be more with our starters this year than our bench...unbeleiable...we just plain suck right now


If by lately you mean, "this game" then yeah, you're right. He played great last game though, and as bad as he was tonight he was our best starter out there (which isn't saying much)


----------



## Vinsane

petey i got a question if i am banned it is only from the nets boards right?


----------



## elsaic15

lately as in the past 4,5 games. with the exception of the porland game (2nd time arond), he has been pretty bad. but i just cant get over how bad he was tonight. its ont thing if ur not hitting shots, but to just stand and watch a rebound go to the other player...wow...i just hope something lights a fire up his *** and he brings it again kobe on sunday. and i think they should still keep rj to limited minutes, he clearly is nowhere even near 50% right now. and ive been saying all year...HASSAN needs minutes...he makes stuff happen. who cares that he cant shoot a jumper, he is probably one of our better finishers on the break, and brings hustle and energy.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> petey i got a question if i am banned it is only from the nets boards right?


:lol: you actually expect to be banned. You are too funny


----------



## HB

On a more serious note, whats with the starters coming out and laying a big fat egg. You would think with all that tough talk in the media they would play better


----------



## big furb

elsaic15 said:


> lately as in the past 4,5 games. with the exception of the porland game (2nd time arond), he has been pretty bad. but i just cant get over how bad he was tonight. its ont thing if ur not hitting shots, but to just stand and watch a rebound go to the other player...wow...i just hope something lights a fire up his *** and he brings it again kobe on sunday. and i think they should still keep rj to limited minutes, he clearly is nowhere even near 50% right now. and ive been saying all year...HASSAN needs minutes...he makes stuff happen. who cares that he cant shoot a jumper, he is probably one of our better finishers on the break, and brings hustle and energy.


I disagree, I think the 1st Portland game and this game are the only one's where he played really poorly. He could definitely play better, but to be honest he's been our best player out there (which doesn't speak well of everyone else and is probably why we've lost 4 in a row)


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> petey i got a question if i am banned it is only from the nets boards right?


The whole site.

-Petey


----------



## lukewarmplay

HB said:


> Its Mikki.
> 
> He always tries to movitate his teammates. I love his passion



he's like the guy who gets a little too excited at the blackjack table.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Mikii always talks. He's like a coach/cheerleader on the court. 

Maybe he talks a lot around his pet reptiles.


----------



## Vinsane

I just notice somethin VC had 19 points in the 2nd and 3rd quarters
guy took over for a stretch in the 3rd why they didn't continue gettin him the ball i don't know


----------



## njrocky

Vinsane said:


> I just notice somethin VC had 19 points in the 2nd and 3rd quarters
> guy took over for a stretch in the 3rd why they didn't continue gettin him the ball i don't know


Because he was getting burned by Marion and Banks on the defensive end. One of the reasons why boxscores suck.


----------



## Vinsane

njrocky said:


> Because he was getting burned by Marion and Banks on the defensive end. One of the reasons why boxscores suck.


that was in the first quarter vc was neva checkin marion
and they couldn't stop vc either
also this goes to show my philosophy without vc the nets r nothin bench played greatt look at the results vc doesn't play and get his points we have no chance of winnin
also did u guys know that williams is the worst 3 point shooter in the league


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> that was in the first quarter vc was neva checkin marion
> and they couldn't stop vc either
> *also this goes to show my philosophy without vc the nets r nothin bench played greatt look at the results vc doesn't play and get his points we have no chance of winnin*
> also did u guys know that williams is the worst 3 point shooter in the league


Vince has played every game this season and the Nets are 5 and 7.

And don't see how that proves your point. Carter played with the starters and the starters combined buried the team. The bench outscored the Suns starters in the 4th by 13 points. 

The Suns outscored the Nets starters which included Vince (who was scoring) by 18 points in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Vince has played every game this season and the Nets are 5 and 7.
> 
> And don't see how that proves your point. Carter played with the starters and the starters combined buried the team. The bench outscored the Suns starters in the 4th by 13 points.
> 
> The Suns outscored the Nets starters which included Vince (who was scoring) by 18 points in the 1st.
> 
> -Petey


Petey u know what forget all the stats if u can sit in front of this monitor and honestly say the Nets are good without VC i don't know what to say
For any of you to act like without VC this team is good is absurd


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Petey u know what forget all the stats if u can sit in front of this monitor and honestly say the Nets are good without VC i don't know what to say
> For any of you to act like without VC this team is good is absurd


Why don't you look at the record, and tell me if they are playing like a good team with Vince Carter? Or any of them right now?

Basketball is a team game. Look what Vince Carter did with the Raptors? Or what the Heat are doing without Shaq? Wade still gets his numbers but where is that leaving them?

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vinsane said:


> also did u guys know that williams is the worst 3 point shooter in the league


There are 175 players who didn't score any 3-ptrs, and Marcus is not one of them.


----------



## njrocky

Vinsane said:


> that was in the first quarter vc was neva checkin marion


We were clearly watching two different games.



> and they couldn't stop vc either


We couldn't stop the Suns as a *team* either.



> also this goes to show my philosophy without vc the nets r nothin


We made it to 2 straight NBA finals with Kittles not Carter.



> bench played greatt look at the results


Agree.



> vc doesn't play and get his points we have no chance of winnin
> also did u guys know that williams is the worst 3 point shooter in the league


Yeah, because we all know VC was gunnin' from downtown tonight. The whole team shot terrible from 3 pt range, we need House.


----------



## big furb

> We were clearly watching two different games.


What vinsane should have said was for most of the game Marion was RJ's assignment, not vince's. Vince was getting run through screens all game by Raja Bell. I swear it was like having flashbacks of reggie miller in his prime. Vince has to do a better job of fighting through those screens, but I guess if it were that easy teams like the suns and players like reggie and Rip wouldn't have so much success in this league. Still, he has to put forth better effort than he showed tonight

It was just a poor deensive effort all around by everone though. Amare dominated our frontcourt, although that's not surprising. What was surprising was Nash thoroughly outplaying Kidd like he did. What's going on with J? Between Jarrett Jack, Ridnour and now Nash, he's been getting lit up lately. 

I just noticed that vince and Marcus were the only guys to crack double digits in scoring, so we laid an egg offensively as well as defensively. This team better come out with a sense of purpose on Sunday, or else there's gonna be consequences and repercussions.


----------

